# προϊστάμενη



## Lexoplast (Oct 21, 2008)

H απορία μου έχει ως εξής. Υπάρχει λέξη "προϊστάμενη"; Μέχρι σήμερα πίστευα ότι λέμε προϊσταμ*έ*νη όταν είναι ουσιαστικό (π.χ. η προϊσταμένη που έχει εφημερία σήμερα) και προϊστ*ά*μενη όταν είναι επίθετο, (π.χ. η προϊστάμενη αρχή). Ο Μπαμπινιώτης όμως λέει "στην προϊσταμ*έ*νη αρχή". Πώς θα το πούμε λοιπόν αν θέλουμε να πούμε "δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι απλή υπάλληλος, προϊσταμενη ή διευθύντρια"; Και δεν μιλάμε για νοσοκομείο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2008)

Για μένα, είναι όλα "προϊσταμένη".
Η προϊσταμένη των νοσοκόμων.
Η προϊσταμένη αρχή.


----------



## sopherina (Oct 21, 2008)

Στο πανεπιστήμιο μας τα έμαθαν όπως τα λες, Lexoplast!


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2008)

Η _προϊσταμένη αρχή_, με τον κατεβασμένο τόνο, είναι κατάλοιπο συνήθειας. Το σωστό στη δημοτική «προϊστάμενη αρχή» (έτσι στο ΛΚΝ) είναι σαν την «προκείμενη περίπτωση» (κάπου 9.000 ευρήματα) σε σχέση με την «προκειμένη περίπτωση» (129.000 ευρήματα στο altavista).

Θα κάνω έναν κατάλογο με τα προβληματικά, για συζήτηση.

(Thanks, Lexo, ωραίο θέμα.)


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Το θέμα αποδείχτηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Η έρευνα που έκανα δεν ήταν εξαντλητική / exhaustive, αλλά σίγουρα ήταν εξαντλητική / exhausting.


Λέει η γραμματική της δημοτικής: Τα επίθετα κατά την κλίση τους φυλάγουν τον τόνο στη συλλαβή που τονίζεται η ονομαστική του αρσενικού (_ο επόμενος ομιλητής, του επόμενου ομιλητή, η επόμενη ομιλήτρια, της επόμενης ομιλήτριας_).

Και παρακάτω αναφέρεται στα προπαροξύτονα επίθετα σε –ος που, όταν χρησιμοποιούνται σαν ουσιαστικά, κατεβάζουν τον τόνο στη γενική του ενικού και στη γενική και αιτιατική του πληθυντικού (π.χ. τους αρρώστους, των βαρβάρων). Να θυμίσω ότι αυτό σχετίζεται με το προπαροξύτονα αρσενικά ουσιαστικά σε –ος που κατέβαζαν τον τόνο όταν η κατάληξη γινόταν μακρά (_ο άνθρωπος, του ανθρώπου, των ανθρώπων, τους ανθρώπους_). Αργότερα, όταν ξεχάστηκε ο ρόλος των μακρών, στα λαϊκά ουσιαστικά σταμάτησε να κατεβαίνει ο τόνος (π.χ. ο καλόγερος, του καλόγερου). Αυτό είναι το λόγιο κατέβασμα του τόνου που ξεχνάμε όταν λέμε _του άνθρωπου_ ή _του πάπυρου_, υπάρχει δηλαδή μια τάση και τα λόγια ουσιαστικά να αρχίσουν να κλίνονται σαν τα λαϊκά. Έχει το ΛΚΝ μια κλιτική κατηγορία για αυτά που δεν έχουμε ακόμα αποφασίσει πού θα κάτσει ο τόνος. Βάζει τον _πάπυρο_ σ’ αυτά, αλλά όχι τον _άνθρωπο_. Το Σχολικό, από την άλλη, και τον _άνθρωπο_ και τον _πάπυρο_ και τον _υπόκοσμο_ και τον _πίθηκο_ τα έχει όλα σε μία κατηγορία, σαν να μη δέχεται τη γενική _του πάπυρου_ ή _του υπόκοσμου_.

Ανωμαλία, ως γνωστόν, είναι και τα _σώματα ασφαλείας_ και ο _υπουργός επικρατείας_ — ανωμαλία κλιτικού τύπου. Αλλά και κάποια θηλυκά ουσιαστικά από επίθετα: _η αξία, η βαρεία, η τελεία, η κυρία_ (αλλά: _άξια της τύχης της, η τέλεια συνταγή, η κύρια απασχόληση_). Τα ουσιαστικά αυτά έχουν απολιθωθεί σαν ξεχωριστές λέξεις και δεν είναι πιθανό να αρχίσουν τα παιδιά να φωνάζουν στην τάξη «Κύρια, κύρια!». Κι ας μιλάνε αμέσως μετά για την _κύρια πρόταση_.

Οι προπαροξύτονες *μετοχές σε –μενος* όταν χρησιμοποιούνται σαν επίθετα δεν πρέπει, κανονικά (βλ. σχολικό κανόνα), να κατεβάζουν τον τόνο, αλλά είναι πιθανό να τον κατεβάζουν όταν γίνονται ουσιαστικά, γίνονται δηλαδή σαν τον _πάπυρο_.

Όπως ο _προϊστάμενος_ γίνεται στη γενική _του προϊσταμένου_ και _των προϊσταμένων_ ή ο _παρακείμενος_ _του παρακειμένου_, έτσι και στο θηλυκό η μακρά πτώση επηρεάζει τον τονισμό και της ονομαστικής πτώσης: _η προϊσταμένη, της προϊσταμένης_.

Έχουμε όμως κι εδώ εξαιρέσεις. Ουσιαστικά που δεν κατεβάζουν πια τον τόνο τους ή επίθετα που έχουν μείνει στη λόγια μορφή. Έκανα μια μικρή λίστα και αναφέρω κάποια παραδείγματα. Το Γκουγκλ δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη του τη θέση του τόνου, οπότε χρησιμοποίησα το altavista για κάποια ευρήματα. Έχουμε και λέμε:

_
η αναδυόμενη ή η αναδυομένη Αφροδίτη
η ασκούμενη δικηγόρος αλλά συχνά η ασκουμένη
βασιλευομένη δημοκρατία > βασιλευόμενη δημοκρατία
μια διανοούμενη (δεν λέμε διανοουμένη)
η ενδιαφερόμενη, αλλά και η ενδιαφερομένη
επισταμένη έρευνα 
την επόμενη μέρα, αλλά την επομένη
η εφαπτομένη
η ηγουμένη
η καθομιλούμενη γλώσσα, ουσ. η καθομιλουμένη και η καθομιλούμενη
η κατηγορούμενη > η κατηγορουμένη
η κρατούμενη
η μαθητευόμενη
η περισπώμενη συλλαβή, αλλά η περισπωμένη
η Προεδρευόμενη Κοινοβουλευτική Δημοκρατία, αλλά και Προεδρευομένη κ.λπ.
την προηγούμενη μέρα αλλά την προηγουμένη
στην προκειμένη περίπτωση (πολύ λιγότερα τα «στην προκείμενη περίπτωση»)
η συνισταμένη
η φιλοξενούμενη
_Βλέπουμε ότι:
Λίγα είναι τα λόγια επίθετα που κατεβάζουν τον τόνο (π.χ. _επισταμένη έρευνα_) και όπου το προπαροξύτονο επίθετο της δημοτικής δεν ακούγεται πολύ φυσικό παρότι είναι πιο σωστό (π.χ. _προϊστάμενη αρχή_). Πολλά ουσιαστικά τα πάνε μια χαρά χωρίς να κατεβάζουν τον τόνο (π.χ. _η διανοούμενη_ και, πλέον, _η καθομιλούμενη_). Κατεβάζουν τον τόνο τα ουσιαστικά: _η προϊσταμένη, η εφαπτομένη, η συνισταμένη, την επομένη, τη μεθεπομένη, την προηγουμένη, η περισπωμένη_.

Ωραία. Κατεβάζουν αυτά τον τόνο λόγω του μακρού «η». Τι γίνεται όμως στην ονομαστική και την αιτιατική του πληθυντικού, εκεί όπου το «ες» δεν δικαιολογεί κατέβασμα του τόνου; Πίσω πάλι ο τόνος, στην προπαραλήγουσα. Οι κατηγορούμενες, οι κρατούμενες, οι φιλοξενούμενες, οι διανοούμενες, οι εφαπτόμενες, οι προϊστάμενες αρχές, επιστάμενες έρευνες.
Είναι λιγοστοί αυτοί που λένε «οι *προϊσταμένες αρχές». Είναι όμως, δυστυχώς, πολλοί αυτοί που μιλάνε για *_επισταμένες έρευνες, μελέτες, προσπάθειες_ κ.λπ.

Θα φταίνε οι… περισπωμένες. Γιατί μπορεί να έχουμε _περισπώμενες λέξεις_, αλλά το ουσιαστικό φαίνεται να έχει αυτονομηθεί, και μαζί του φαίνεται να θέλουν να αυτονομηθούν και διάφορες _συνισταμένες, προϊσταμένες_ και _ηγουμένες_ και να γίνουν σαν... τις _ερωμένες_.


Με την ευκαιρία — είναι αστείο να πειράζουμε κάποια λόγια απολιθώματα και να τα παραμορφώνουμε χωρίς λόγο: η έκφραση είναι «επί του προκειμένου», όχι «επί του *προκείμενου». Το επίρρημα από το «επιστάμενος» είναι _*επισταμένως*_ (μακρό «ω», κατεβαίνει ο τόνος). Αν προτιμάτε το άσχημο επίρρημα _επιστάμενα_ (άσχημο σαν το επίρρημα _προηγούμενα_), κακό της κεφαλής σας. Αλλά το *_επισταμένα_ με τα κάπου 10.000 ευρήματα είναι τέρας!


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Πώς θα το πούμε λοιπόν αν θέλουμε να πούμε "δεν έχει σημασία αν είσαι απλή υπάλληλος, προϊσταμενη ή διευθύντρια";


Ξέχασα να πω: αυτό είναι ουσιαστικό, οπότε _προϊσταμένη_.

Ξέχασα επίσης να απευθύνω την κλασική πρόκληση για τη γενική πληθυντικού των θηλυκών, που βέβαια είναι επαμφοτερίζουσα / ερμαφρόδιτη.

Των ηγουμένων; (πάρτε _ηγουμενισσών_)
Των κατηγορουμένων / κρατουμένων / μαθητευομένων / φιλοξενουμένων γυναικών
Για σκέτα ουσιαστικά που να δηλώνουν γυναίκες, ξεχάστε το.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Λέει η γραμματική της δημοτικής: Τα επίθετα κατά την κλίση τους φυλάγουν τον τόνο :


Aυτό το _φυλάγουν_ της γραμμ. της δημοτικής, αν δεν ήταν το "Τιμή σ' εκείνους... και φυλάγουν Θερμοπύλες" θα ήταν στο περιθώριο συγκριτικά με το παλιότερο _φυλάσσουν_ και το τωρινό _φυλάνε_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2008)

Ωστόσο, είναι πολύ χρήσιμο το _φυλάγω_, γιατί και τον αόριστο _φύλαξα_ εξηγεί καλύτερα και στην παθητική έχουμε _φυλάγομαι_ και πολύ καλύτερο θα ακουγόταν στα «Όποιος *φιλάει τα ρούχα του», «ο φόβος *φιλάει τα έρμα», «ποιος τα *φιλάει;» κ.τ.ό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2014)

Είδα χτες δύο *εφαπτομένες* και σκέφτηκα να επιστρέψουμε σε αυτή τη συζήτηση. Ενώ οι περισσότεροι αν όχι όλοι λέμε *συνισταμένες* όταν πρόκειται για τις έννοιες των μαθηματικών και της φυσικής και *συνιστάμενες* σε άλλες περιπτώσεις (π.χ. ΕΕ: ...εφόσον υπηρεσίες συνιστάμενες στην αποστολή εξοπλισμού...), δηλαδή το ουσιαστικό έχει αυτονομηθεί κλιτικά και κρατά τον τόνο στην παραλήγουσα σε όλα τα πρόσωπα (θυμίζω και την _τελεία_, που παραμένει _τελείες_ στον πληθυντικό και δεν γίνεται _τέλειες_), για την *εφαπτομένη* φαίνεται να μην έχουμε τελεσίδικη απόφαση. Ακόμα και οι σελίδες που έχουν ταυτόχρονα *εφαπτομένες* και *εφαπτόμενες* είναι μερικές εκατοντάδες, ενώ στα σχολικά συγγράμματα θα βρείτε και τις δύο μορφές. Τα λεξικά δεν βοηθούν, η lexigram προτείνει _εφαπτόμενε_ς και το lexiscope _εφαπτομένες_, οπότε καταντά προσωπική υπόθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2015)

Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ιθέτων-ο-λόγος&p=236359&viewfull=1#post236359


----------

